# Wasserverlust im Winter



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Da dieser Winter bisher sehr mild und trocken war, zumindest in meiner Region, habe ich festgestellt das mein Wasserstand im Teich stetig sinkt und es einen Verlust von ca. 500l die Woche gibt, meine Filterkammern wurden bereits auf Dichtigkeit geprüft und da ist alles ok.
Kann es sein das meine Pflanzen für den Verlust verantwortlich sind und sind die 500l dann vielleicht sogar normal?
Gruß Jens


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Jens,

was soll man aus der Ferne sagen?

Hast Du mal die interne Suche benutzt?
Oder mal hier zur Verdunstung nachgelesen?
Oder hier?
Oder ...

Kurzfassung:
Auch im Winter kann die Verdunstungsrate bei trockener Luft und Wind u.U. relativ hoch sein ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten 
Danke für deine Antwort, leider beziehen sich die Fragen und Antworten zum Thema Wasserverlust überwiegend auf die Sommerzeit.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, leider beziehen sich die Fragen zum Thema Wasserverlust überwiegend auf die Sommerzeit und helfen mir im Moment leider nicht weiter. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Sorry, hier ist wohl was schief gelaufen!


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Jens,

ich wiederhole:


DbSam schrieb:


> was soll man aus der Ferne sagen?


und:


DbSam schrieb:


> Kurzfassung:
> Auch im Winter kann die Verdunstungsrate bei trockener Luft und Wind u.U. relativ hoch sein ...



Für die Langfassung musst Du Deinen Teich inkl. Verrohrung auf Dichtigkeit und den Zustand der Kapillarsperre prüfen und/oder Dich mit den Begriffen Verdunstung, Sublimation, Taupunkt, u.a.m. auseinandersetzen. Dazu kannst auch in diesem PDF drinrumlesen.


Und hier kannst Du Dir Detaildaten zu Deinen Wetterdaten vor Ort anzeigen lassen, u.a. auch die Verdunstung.



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungswerte seit 2013?
Wenn also derzeit wirklich ein überproportionaler Verlust besteht, dann ...

... kann man immer noch bis zum Frühjahr warten, beobachten und bei Bedarf ab und zu Wasser nachfüllen.
Oder man stirbt den Kältetod.


----------



## PeBo (8. Jan. 2020)

Also bei uns war es die letzten Wochen auch eher trocken (außer heute). Unser Teich ist aber mehr oder weniger Randvoll und ich kann keine Verdunstung oder Ähnliches feststellen.
Hast du eventuell eine sehr große Oberfläche (ist in deinem Profil leider nicht zu sehen). Ansonsten würde ich mal die Kapillarsperre rundherum überprüfen. Ich muss das auch 2x im Jahr prüfen, da bei mir immer wieder Pflanzen oder Rasen von außerhalb des Teiches versuchen an das Wasser zu gelangen. Diesen Dochteffekt sollte man nicht unterschätzen, da kann ne Menge Wasser verloren gehen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten 
Einen übermäßigen Wasserverlust in der kalten Jahreszeit hab ich bisher noch nicht festgestellt da es in unserer Region auch im Winter meistens viel Regen gibt, mein Teich ist üppig bewachsen und es würde mich sehr interessieren ob die Pflanzen auch im Winter so viel Wasser ziehen können und man eventuell den Verlust damit erklären könnte.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Peter 
Die Kapillarsperre hab ich noch nicht überprüft mir ist aber aufgefallen das sich im Randbereich viel __ Moos gebildet hat, mein Teich müsste eine Oberfläche von ca. 25qm haben. 


Gruß Jens


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Jens,

was soll man sagen, ich finde keinen aktuellen Bilder von Deinem Teich.
Pflanzen leisten natürlich einen gewissen Beitrag zur Verdunstung.

Na ja, derzeit gab/gibt es aber wenig Regen ...
Ich würde, wie von Peter und mir weiter oben vorgeschlagen, als erstes die Kapillarsperre überprüfen.
Vielleicht hängt irgendwo ein "Docht" über den Rand und saugt ...
Mäuse sind auch hungrig ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Hey Carsten 
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, als erstes werde ich mich morgen mal über die Kapillarsperre her machen und in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar aktuellere Bilder hochladen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2020)

Habe noch ein Bild vom letzten Winter gefunden ...
Ein kleines Beispiel, wie viel Wasser durch ein paar umgeknickte Pflanzenteile verloren geht:

(Es war trocken, die Pfütze entstand nur durch die umgeknickten Reste.)
  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Danke für das Foto bisher habe ich immer geglaubt das es einen direkten Kontakt zum Erdreich geben muss!


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2020)

Nein, muss es nicht.
Hier ist es nur deswegen so aufgefallen, weil ich an dieser Seite des Teiches noch an der danebenstehenden Mauer werkele. Deswegen ist noch nicht aufgefüllt und noch der Ringanker zu sehen. 
Das Wasser tropfte aus den umgeknickten Stängeln und aus diesem Grund ist das Bild entstanden ...

Da laufen am Tag ein paar Liter weg, das kann bei Deinem __ Moos ähnlich sein.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wanderra (8. Jan. 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wanderra (9. Jan. 2020)

Heute habe ich rund um den Teich das __ Moos und alles was über den Rand hing entfernt, das Moos war über die Böschungsmatte mit dem Teich und dem Erdreich verbunden der Teich wurde randvoll gemacht und nun heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken, hoffentlich gibt es keinen Regen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## DbSam (9. Jan. 2020)

Wanderra schrieb:


> hoffentlich gibt es keinen Regen.



Ach, von mir aus kann es gern regnen ...
Aber halt nur im Verbund mit frostigen Temperaturen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die Schneeschippe steht gähnend in der Ecke ...
Vor genau einem Jahr lagen hier knapp ein Meter Schnee in der Gegend herum.


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2020)

Wanderra schrieb:


> das __ Moos war über die Böschungsmatte mit dem Teich und dem Erdreich verbunden


Jens, genauso war es bei mir, und mein Wasserstand sank immer tiefer. Im Nieselregen habe ich dann ringsherum Moos und Pflanzenteile von 
der Folie plus Böschungsmatte entfernt, und jetzt hab ich wieder so etwas wie eine Kapillarsperre. Wächst aber wieder alles nach, stört mich aber nicht wirklich,
nur wenn es wieder zuviel wird, mache ich es weg.


----------



## Wanderra (10. Jan. 2020)

Sieht ja auch immer schön aus wenn sich da __ Moos und andere Pflanzen ansiedeln, ob es bei mir was gebracht hat und der Wasserstand jetzt stabil bleibt kann ich leider nicht sagen denn seit gestern regnet es immer wieder ziemlich heftig.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Uma294 (13. Jan. 2020)

Hallo,

euer Wasserverlust kommt mir auch seltsam vor. 20cm nach dem Winter sind ganz schön heftig.
Ans Auffüllen habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.....das wären bei mir höchstens 1-2 cm die fehlen.


----------



## Wanderra (13. Jan. 2020)

Hallo 
Seit meiner Putzaktion rund um den Teich habe ich zum Glück keinen Wasserverlust mehr!

Gruß Jens


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2020)

Klasse. like


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (17. Jan. 2020)

Schon wieder fast 20 cm Wasser weg, aber ich habs gefunden . 
In der letzten Filterkammer ist die Dichtung im Eimer 
Das Wasser läuft also teilweise in den Teich, und auch noch in den Graben. 
Ich hab meinen Ablauf ja eingebuddelt, und sehe, wie das Wasser als kleines Rinnsal im Graben ankommt. 
Da meine Filteranlage von 1989 ist, bekomme ich auch kein Ersatzteil mehr . 
Muß ich mir jetzt eine neue Anlage kaufen, nur weil die Dichtung kaputt ist ?


----------



## Sven S. (17. Jan. 2020)

Ich glaube nicht. Dichtungen kann man sich günstig selber bauen aus Gummiresten  oder man kauft Dichtungspapier im Baumarkt.


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2020)

Was für eine Dichtung ist es denn?
Bilder + Messen und man kann eventuell weiter helfen. 
Wenn es nur eine Verschraubung ist, hilft auch manchmal, nachziehen


----------



## jolantha (18. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bilder + Messen und man kann eventuell weiter helfen.


Das mache ich dann, wenn es wärmer ist. Dafür muß ich den Zugschieber auseinanderbauen, und so wie es aussieht, ist der
verschweißt . 
Hab jetzt mal gesucht, und das Teil gefunden :
https://www.heissner-teichbau.de/heissner-pvc-klebe-zugschieber-75mm
Bin vorher gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, daß man das eventuell nachkaufen kann . 
Danke, Troll , und das nur, weil Du ein Bild haben wolltest


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Jens,

ich bin auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen und habe momentan das gleiche Problem. Bei meinem Teich sind seit fast 2 Monaten ca 4-5-cm Wasser weg aber auch im Winter. Im Sommer ist das normal aber jetzt? Es hat auch ständig geregnet...
Mein Freund meinte dass auch viel Wasser verdunstet wenn die Wasseroberfläche gefroren war und wieder auftaut, aber das war Anfang November.
Hast du denn seit dem letzten Winter herausgefunden an was es gelegen haben könnte? Würde mich interessierenlike
  
Grüße,
Ida


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> ich bin auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen und habe momentan das gleiche Problem. Bei meinem Teich sind seit fast 2 Monaten ca 4-5-cm Wasser weg aber auch im Winter. Im Sommer ist das normal aber jetzt? Es hat auch ständig geregnet...
> Mein Freund meinte dass auch viel Wasser verdunstet wenn die Wasseroberfläche gefroren war und wieder auftaut, aber das war Anfang November.
> ...



Hallo Ida!
Wenn Du noch Ufermatten am Teich eingearbeitet hast, wäre das normal - ist bei mir auch so.    Gruß Willi


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

leider sind keine Ufermatten im Teich, will ich aber unbedingt im Frühjahr anbringen...ich kann es jetzt wohl nur weiter beobachten...aber der Teich wurde erst letzten Juni mit neuer PVC Teichfolie ausgekleidet, dass da jetzt schon ein Loch drin ist von einer Wurzel oder so ist sehr unwahrscheinlich da ja auch Vlies und die alte teichfolie auch noch drunter sind...hm...alles sehr seltsam


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> leider sind keine Ufermatten im Teich, will ich aber unbedingt im Frühjahr anbringen...ich kann es jetzt wohl nur weiter beobachten...aber der Teich wurde erst letzten Juni mit neuer PVC Teichfolie ausgekleidet, dass da jetzt schon ein Loch drin ist von einer Wurzel oder so ist sehr unwahrscheinlich da ja auch Vlies und die alte teichfolie auch noch drunter sind...hm...alles sehr seltsam


Mäuse können auch löchern das ist nicht auszuschließen.   Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (29. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,

Wasserverlust aufgrund von Verdunstung kann ich mir zu dieser Jahreszeit weniger vorstellen, bei war es am „alten“ Teich immer eine Leckage von einem zum anderen Teich. An meinem neuen Teich hatte ich zu dieser Jahreszeit noch keinen sichtbaren Wasserverlust, da wurde von „oben“ immer genügend nach gekippt.

Gruss
Ecki


----------



## dizzzi (20. Jan. 2021)

Wie sieht es bei euch zur Zeit mit der Verdunstung aus? Ich muss zur Zeit jeden Tag 15 Minuten Wasser reinlaufen lassen.
Der Teich hat 35 qm Wasserfläche.


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2021)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch zur Zeit mit der Verdunstung aus? Ich muss zur Zeit jeden Tag 15 Minuten Wasser reinlaufen lassen.
> Der Teich hat 35 qm Wasserfläche.


Bei dem was von oben kommt, ist der Teich dauerhaft am überlaufen. Von daher keine Ahnung was die Verdunstung macht.


----------



## Knipser (20. Jan. 2021)

Unser hat 56qm und läuft über - muss aber dabei sagen, gestern hat es stark geregnet.   Willi


----------



## Biko (20. Jan. 2021)

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage 0mm Verdunstung binnen 24 Stunden. Wohin auch? Kalte Luft kann so gut wie keine Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen.


----------



## DbSam (20. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Kalte Luft kann so gut wie keine Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen.



Euer Ehren, dem würde ich vehement widersprechen wollen.

Die Luft kann bei einer Temperatur von 0°C immerhin noch 5 g/m³ aufnehmen.
Ja: Wert mit fallender Temperatur weiter abnehmend ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (20. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die Luft kann bei einer Temperatur von 0°C immerhin noch 5 g/m³ aufnehmen.


Eure Hoheit, mit "kalt" meinte ich schon 0 Grad und weniger, immerhin hatten wir europaweit gerade eine Frostperiode. 
Und die kalte Luft kommt ja nicht absolut trocken daher, sonder meist schon ziemlich gesättigt. Also von dem her sag ich's nochmal: Im Winter eigentlich nur geringste Mengen an Verdunstung.
Bekomme ich jetzt einen Ordnungsverweis?


----------



## Knipser (20. Jan. 2021)

Kalte Luft kann auch sehr trocken sein, dann ist sie auch noch  aufnahmefähig.   Willi


----------



## Biko (20. Jan. 2021)

Bei 0 Grad und weniger kann die Luft nur noch geringste Mengen an Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und der Bereich zwischen Kondensation und Verdunstung nahe der Wasseroberfläche liegen sehr eng beisammen.
Wenn die relative Luftfeuchte im Winter bei -5 Grad bei 40% liegt (was an sonnigen kalten Wintertagen passieren kann), dann kann die Luft bestenfalls noch 1-2 g / m3 an Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen, bevor es wieder zu schneien beginnt.
  (Abbildung aus dem Bauphysik-Handbuch)

Aktuell zeigt mein Gartenthermometer 2 Grad und 87% Luftfeuchtigkeit an - da geht gar nichts mehr mit Verdunstung.


----------



## DbSam (20. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Also von dem her sag ich's nochmal: Im Winter eigentlich nur geringste Mengen an Verdunstung.


Euer Ehren, bei aller Hochachtung, auch hier möchte ich widersprechen wollen.
Siehe weiter unten ...



Biko schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt einen Ordnungsverweis?


Nein, Euer Ehren, dafür reicht Ihre temporäre Unkenntnis nicht aus.

Wie Du sicherlich bei Deiner Recherche schon bemerkt hast, leitet sich die Verdunstung aus den Gesetzen der Thermodynamik ab und sie ist nicht nur von der Temperatur und der Luftfeuchtigkeit abhängig.
Auch andere Parameter wie Temperaturdifferenz, Wind und die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit haben großen Einfluss auf die tatsächliche Verdunstungsrate.

"Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe":
Auf die Verhängung dieser Maßnahme wird großzügig verzichtet.
Denn die Zeiten haben sich doch nun geändert, vor allem seitdem das orangene Kind nur noch im heimischen Bällepool planschen darf und der große Rest der Welt hoffentlich vor ihm verschont bleibt. 


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2021)

Äm eurem totalen Fachwissen möchte ich hinzufügen....


wir hatten heute 9° und jetzt sind es immer noch 7° an der Luft bei leichten Briesen.


----------



## DbSam (20. Jan. 2021)

Sir, you are posting in the wrong thread.
Please use this one.


best regards
Carsten
lol


----------



## Biko (20. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auch andere Parameter wie Temperaturdifferenz, Wind und die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit haben großen Einfluss auf die tatsächliche Verdunstungsrate.


Eure Hoheit, wie Recht ihr habt! der Vollständigkeit Halber sei auch noch der atmosphärische Druck angeführt. lol

Aber zurück zum Thread: Over all wird man im Winter bei kaltfeuchtem Wetter wenig bis keine Verdunstung feststellen können. An sonnigen und nicht allzu kalten Wintertagen bei niedriger relativer Luftfeuchtigkeit vielleicht etwas mehr und wenn dazu noch eine Brise weht noch etwas mehr. Für 15min Nachfüllen pro Tag wird's dennoch nicht reichen, so meine ich.Ich habe an meinem Teich mit 32m2 Fläche in den letzten 8 Wintern niemals mehr als 1-2 mm pro 24 Stunden feststellen können. Heuer bin ich außer Konkurrenz, da abgedeckt...


----------



## DbSam (20. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Teich mit 32m2 Fläche in den letzten 8 Wintern niemals mehr als 1-2 mm pro 24 Stunden feststellen können.





Biko schrieb:


> Für 15min Nachfüllen pro Tag wird's dennoch nicht reichen,


Hochwürden, Ihr Dreisatz ist leider unvollständig.
Für die Ermittlung des tatsächlichen Wasserverlustes des Teiches mit 35m² Oberfläche von @dizzzi, fehlt beim Zulauf die Mengenangabe pro Zeiteinheit.


VG Carsten
lol

PS:
Falls mich jemand sucht:
Bin draußen auf der Terrasse, bissel sublimieren.


----------



## Biko (22. Jan. 2021)

Meine Temperatur- und Luftfeuchtigkeitskurve von heute veranschaulicht ganz gut den Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Messgrößen.
 

Der Fühler steht im Vollschatten. Heute war es einfach ungewöhnlich warm für Mitte Jänner.


----------



## PeBo (23. Jan. 2021)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch zur Zeit mit der Verdunstung aus? Ich muss zur Zeit jeden Tag 15 Minuten Wasser reinlaufen lassen.


An meinem Teich kann ich auch so gut wie keine Verdunstung feststellen. Der Teich ist über den Winter eigentlich immer randvoll. Selbst wenn leider nicht die erhofften Regenmengen fallen um den Grundwasserspiegel ausreichend  anzuheben.
Ich denke du hast entweder ein Problem mit der Kapillarsperre oder gar ein Leck.
Ich würde aber erst mal den Rand komplett freilegen um Pflanzen, Moose, Wurzeln u.s.w. zu entfernen und Falten oben zusammenkleben (falls nicht bereits geschehen).

Gruß Peter


----------

